
United Airlines Borrows $2B - yonibot
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/united-airlines-borrows-2-billion-to-pay-transaction-fees-and-other-costs-2020-03-12
======
yonibot
If the situation doesn't improve by March 2021, they will be up the creek.

